# Canon 1DX Damaged by CPS



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

Last week I sent in both of my Canon 1DX camera bodies to CPS in Irvine, CA. regarding the Canon factory service notice on potential auto focus issues. Today I received both cameras back and upon careful inspection noticed one of the camera bodies had been damaged. The below image shows where the black paint on the body has been completely scratched off near the area of the camera where the neck strap would attach. I have never used a neck strap on either camera, nor has either camera ever been dropped or even bumped into anything. Before carefully packing and shipping the cameras to Canon I meticulously cleaned both bodies and know with 100% certainty that there was absolutely no wear on either 1dx body. I tried calling Canon's CPS number but they are closed for the evening. One last piece to the puzzle, the damaged camera was shipped back to me in a box so small the body its self could hardly fit inside the box. The other 1dx which was not damaged was shipped back at the same time in a separate box literally 4 times the size of the other box. I've attached an image as well.

Any advice on how to deal with CPS when I call them tomorrow morning (they are currently closed) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it the same camera? Did they send a different one back?


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

it is definitely the same camera body, I checked both serial numbers immediately receiving the cameras back from Canon. I was honestly hoping they accidentally sent me the wrong one. I can hardly believe this happened and am seriously beyond pissed off!


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jul 12, 2013)

I sent in my 300mm f2.8 II to have the firmware update done. I put it in the original box with all the great packing and protection. I received my lens back in the same flimsy type of box that you received your camera in. It was poorly packaged. Luckily it made it back ok. Still makes me angry though and I miss the quality of the original box if I ever need to ship it again.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jul 12, 2013)

Start with an agent, drill down hard to a supervisor remember names and what was said be polite but they will try to lessen their responsibility.

My 70-200 mk2 had a slight hiccup at the 1.2 m - 2.5m AF , estimate was 250$ i was like really but the lens was 3 years old OK I guess, then I got a revised estimate 1275$ replacing everything except the glass i was like forget it the things is crispy just wanted it to be back to spec. I said return it don't do a thing. I get it back the day of a couples shoot pop it out of the box and guess what its literally has NO AF an its feels grindy and clicky when turning the Focus ring and at times the ring does not turn the distance meter inside. They literally pulled apart i'm guessing and THREW it back together when i rejected the REPLACE 4 parts. 

I get a rude female agent blaming cause i rejected the service I'm like lady I was working at 95% capacity now its at barely 25%, missing focus not hunting not working, sounds like its been thrown back together.

I call back I get a agent that sat next to that one similar but less rude and neutral to my plight, i.e you broke my lens.

3rd i get the supervisor who says for 700$ they will return it to spec and 6 month warranty not bad but im still on the fence cause it was never this bad. This is CPS canada not usa.

let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

look at what the camera was wrapped in when CPS shipped it back to me, a single piece of brown paper, similar to a brown paper bag you'd use to bag your groceries in. Really CPS, my $7000 1dx and this is how you ship it back to me.


----------



## shashinkaman (Jul 12, 2013)

Birdsong,

This kind of service from CPS is of course unacceptable, but I am afraid those marks don't look anything like clear impact damage, and there for Canon will never, ever take resposibility for it... 
Coming to think of it, if you look at the angle and the pattern, it is a bit of a mistery how those got there during a maintenance session in a service center in the first place...? Maybe a CPS service center guy took it for a spin during the weekend 
Anyway, You should of course give them a ring, but I think it would be better to prepare yourself mentally for the adoption of a slightly scared Eos 1DX into the family! 
And Don't forget, those marks (eventhough they suck big time!) will NOT show up on your photos ;D
Good luck!


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jul 12, 2013)

The CPS people did not know what or how the AF, the limiters and the IS system did in the lens or how it affected it.

THey literally spoke as if they were dealing with Powershot people all day and this was CPS not canon general.


Your problem is cosmetic but still very real I would suggest anyone send stuff off to Video their GEAR first and take.... a pictures of it from all angles.


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

shashinkaman, I completely agree with what your saying and am mentally preparing that Canon will do absolutely nothing to help me. The scratches wouldn't bother me in the least if it was something I did to the camera while shooting, but it really boils my blood that this is damage that occurred in their possession and even worse, their stupid factory recall.


----------



## faidwen (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it possible that this "individual piece" of body is NOT the original that you shipped to them??

IE: maybe they had a bunch of body pieces similar, and just slapped on this upper / strap assembly area that perhaps wasn't from your original outer body shell?

Beats me, bit it honestly doesn't look like an area that they would be messing with during repair??

Whenever I send things off, I make sure I take 360s next to serial numbers... not that it always helps when something goes awry, but it can help.

Remember, if you make enough stink (IE: social media, blogs, create web pages, etc etc) someone, somewhere will normally take notice.... eventually!


----------



## LSV (Jul 12, 2013)

Your outrage is completely warranted and understandable. It really looks like someone took your camera for more than a spin around the block. This is unacceptable and the one responsible should lose his/her job over the offense. Of course, be polite in voicing your displeasure, but go up as high as necessary to resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jul 12, 2013)

yes i think being a bit vocal is good


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 12, 2013)

I would recommend be polite and try to go up the food chain. It is tough to get a supervisor, but be firm. Anyway, they may let you send it in for eval. My guess is that during shipping, the part rubbed against the box and paint came off. There is no touch up paint so they just replace the part. I had a mar on my 5D3 that made me crazy (my fault) and had to have it changed out for a couple of hundred $$.

Best of luck, let us know how it ends up.
sek



birdsong said:


> shashinkaman, I completely agree with what your saying and am mentally preparing that Canon will do absolutely nothing to help me. The scratches wouldn't bother me in the least if it was something I did to the camera while shooting, but it really boils my blood that this is damage that occurred in their possession and even worse, their stupid factory recall.


----------



## WillThompson (Jul 12, 2013)

birdsong said:


> Any advice on how to deal with CPS when I call them tomorrow morning (they are currently closed) would be greatly appreciated.



CPS support is open 24/7

Use the support not the repair option, and ask them what to do next.

Will T.


----------



## shashinkaman (Jul 12, 2013)

Birdsong, I feel your pain, I really do! :'( 
Even here in Japan, CPS has managed to make my blood boil once or twice! But unlike where you live, the guilty employee here has to commit 'Seppuku' after screwing up ;D


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

scottkinfw, I think you're right on the money, the camera was so poorly packaged that during shipping it rubbed and rubbed against the camera body until the paint came off.


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

does anyone know the 24/7 support number to CPS?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2013)

I would not get all worked up over it, just ask them to repair it. They can replace the top portion, or whatever is needed to fix it.
Its possible that they had to disassemble the camera and the damage was done then.

There is a warranty on all repairs, and they are usually very good about making it right, particularly for 1 series camera owners.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 12, 2013)

There are two scenarious:
They see their mistake and try to offer you something to solve this problem
OR
they say, they didnt damage it and you have to prove it.

I understand your feelings, because it was loveless packed.

Good luck!


----------



## shashinkaman (Jul 12, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> My guess is that during shipping, the part rubbed against the box and paint came off.
> 
> scottkinfw, that is absolutely silly! C'mon!


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 12, 2013)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> I call back I get a agent that sat next to that one similar but less rude and neutral to my plight, i.e you broke my lens.



My response to that would be to pay a lawyer $50 to write a strongly worded letter to CPS informing them that when they accepted your lens for repair, they accepted full liability for any damage caused while it was in their care. Because you sent them a mostly working lens and received a severely damaged lens, the only equitable remedy is for CPS to replace your lens with a new one. If they do not do so, or at least replace it with a refurb, sue.

There is no excuse for anyone tolerating that sort of service from any company.


----------



## birdsong (Jul 12, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography, I know you're right about the ability to replace the parts, I just really hope you're right about Canons willingness to repair it. I own 2 1dx camera bodies and would sure hope they go to bat for me on this one.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 12, 2013)

WillThompson said:


> CPS support is open 24/7
> 
> Use the support not the repair option, and ask them what to do next.
> 
> Will T.



Not where I am, but as the OP is in the USA, I guess that is where you are talking about.

It if from these forums I have discovered just how much CPS differs from country to country. I was very surprised as I thought it would be a global thing but it is not at all that.

Anyway, I hope the OP gets it all sorted out. Good luck.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for that perspective strange bunch of people not knowing how to treat a group of technically minded artists like ourselves. 

Im going to drill down on this further.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 12, 2013)

birdsong said:


> ............... The scratches wouldn't bother me in the least if it was something I did to the camera while shooting......



See what they do before exploding, if you really can be absolutely sure they did it then I would expect you will be okay. 

But for your own sake realize it's not really that big a deal. Disappointing yes, tragic or dramatic no.

Did you really check it well first? Next time take some pictures first so you have proof.

For your own blood pressure chill, it won't affect the performance of the camera.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 12, 2013)

faidwen said:


> Is it possible that this "individual piece" of body is NOT the original that you shipped to them??
> 
> IE: maybe they had a bunch of body pieces similar, and just slapped on this upper / strap assembly area that perhaps wasn't from your original outer body shell?
> 
> ...


That is my best guess as well. It does look like wear from a strap, so maybe it is the top assembly from another body.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just dropped both mine into Canon Singapore, so far I've had nothing but excellent results with them, so I hope this time is similar.

Doesn't help your situation I know, but I've had similar occurrences with others, most recently South African Airways, Polite but forceful should work, but don't be surprised if it doesn't as Polite is often confused with Weak by Big Corporation Employees, if Polite but Firm doesn't work then it's either Get used to the damaged 1Dx, or take the Gloves off entirely, but Gloves off costs Money, Lawyers are expensive, and it still may leave you with a damaged 1Dx but less Money, PIA but the realities of our existence.

I sincerely hope you get it resolved to your satisfaction, I agree with others, Canon Service is not an equal experience World Wide, I'm glad here in Singapore it's Positive, that might change next week when I pick up my Two 1Dx Bodies.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I agree with others, Canon Service is not an equal experience World Wide, I'm glad here in Singapore it's Positive, that might change next week when I pick up my Two 1Dx Bodies.



Yes, one major difference for us here in AP seems to be that we seem to pick them up and drop them off personally. I know the CPS guys where I am as I see them quite often when I am picking stuff up and dropping stuff off.

As you say, we all hope the OP gets it sorted, as while it might not affect the images (though that depends on what caused the scrapes I guess), it might affect resale value if that is something he is concerned about.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 12, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with others, Canon Service is not an equal experience World Wide, I'm glad here in Singapore it's Positive, that might change next week when I pick up my Two 1Dx Bodies.
> ...



Hi Expatinasia, I think you have it, it seems more personal here in Asia without the Shipping to & Fro, having a chat about Cameras when you drop yours off with the Guy that's going to Fix your problem seems to give the experience a more Personal Touch. I imagine other places, especially the US etc the distance to a Canon Service centre make it a lot more difficult.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess they are just call center people instead of technicians like some companies have.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 12, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with others, Canon Service is not an equal experience World Wide, I'm glad here in Singapore it's Positive, that might change next week when I pick up my Two 1Dx Bodies.
> ...



In Denmark, the CPS service is outsourced to another company that lives off servicing camera companies (Canon, Nikon, Sigma etc). So they actually encourage drop-off and I've gone there on a couple of occasions for service myself as an amateur.

So yeah, CPS service seems to vary a lot over the globe.


----------



## garyknrd (Jul 14, 2013)

My home is in USA. But i buy my gear in Asia where I live most of the time. And as another guy said we drop off and pick up here much more often. I had the same thing happen to my IV a few days after I bought it. My fault. Attached to my lens in the bag. In the back seat of my pickup? So very easy to do, and poor packaging is the fault surely. But still it would tick me off also.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 14, 2013)

My recommendations:

1. Use LinkedIn to figure out who the Canon USA executives are

2. Here is one, I think he is based in NYC. Picked up his name from a Press Release about the East Coast opening of CPS

Yuichi Ishizuka
Executive Vice President
Imaging Technologies & Communications Group


----------



## Bolt (Jul 18, 2013)

I sent mine to Canon Australia [Sydney]

I packed it in a camera bag, and that bag inside a shipping box.

They sent it back with a plastic bag over the camera and foam stuffing around the camera bag. Essentially they did a better job than I did in relation to packing.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Jul 21, 2013)

I got my camera back one day before I left to go to Tuscany on holiday, this was after having to send it back after the recall service when it came back with the sensor filthy. I've had major issues with my 1Dx since I noticed the oil splatter on it last September, about a month after I got it. Its been to Canon twice since then, and back twice again, once for the recall and again to clean the sensor. On first occasion sensor came back much cleaner but not perfect, 2nd occasion same thing, 3rd occasion (recall) sensor came back filthy, 4th occasion it was spotless.

Anyway thats a brief history of it, so for the first week or so in Tuscany I have used it largely for street images, shots of my kids in the Pool (12fps), the odd landscape but mostly all at the F1.2 - F5.6 aperture range using roughly 3 lenses, 85mm, 24-105 and 70-200. So on Monday past I see some mist forming in the Hills we are in and jump in the car to go to higher ground, and for all of my landscape shots I am using my 70-200, possibly the 24-105 to begin with, then switching but only one lens change. So now I am shooting at F16 and occasionally at F22. Get back to the Villa and dump the images into Lightroom and start to process them and to my horror there they are again, what looks like oil splatters. I can be pretty certain its not dust as all of the marks are the same size size, similar density and one clone/heal brush size in Lightroom fixes them all. There are bout 20 of them, on a portrait orientation image with the bright sky in the upper 1/3rd that is where the majority are showing themselves, in the lower 2/3rds where the landscape is its more difficult to highlight them. I'd need to take an F22 image of a bright sky to be able to pick them all out.

Do Canon have an issue with this camera which is not being highlighted by their main sector of users, sports/news photographers who are probably shooting at F2.8-F5.6 for most of their work and at these apertures the marks which will appear larger but are barely visible if at all at that range?

I'm seriously unhappy about the 1Dx, I've owned 4 different DSLR's prior to this and never had a sensor dust/dirt issue and I certainly did not expect it from this body having shelled out more than the total cost of the previous 4 on this one body. If its acceptable to the moderator I'm going to post this under a new thread too as a general question to get other user experiences.


----------

